# Sausage Making.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ordered my tubes today for brats and potato sausage made from deer and pork. Will stuff them when the plate and tube comes in. Anybody that has ever stuffed sausage before, jump in with hints/clues.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I have stuffed and ground all mine with a kitchenaid attachment. The KA grinder is great with two diff plates. I like to grind about half coarse, then about half fine. Then mix the two before stuffing. Hopefully you have a real stuffer you are working with, the KA tubes work ok as a stuffer with two people, and you need to remember to remove the grinding plates before stuffing(but hell they work and got me into makin sausage for around $10). I like to get my casings from a butcher packed in salt. I use natural ones. Soak them very well, then run water from one end to the other working it through. Hopefully you can find a place that will sell you less than a hank (always been way more than I needed). I'll see if I've posted any threads on it. After searching, did find one, thankfully I've found a butcher since then, those grocery store casings were pretty tough. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?98366-Christmas-brats&highlight=sausage

It seems your up to speed on the process, if you have any questions or need anything, just let me know man. I'd be more than happy to help.

(adding some fatty pork to the deer sounds like a great idea)

Rick


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Had forgot you made sausage Rick. Thanks again. Will post up when done. Think I'll try this recipe for the brats.

http://www.food.com/recipe/venison-bratwurst-sausage-26627

Think I'll up the deer to 4 lbs to lean it down some.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Just thought of a few more tips:

Do a patty fry test out of the sausage before you stuff it, that way you can change the seasonings if something is a little bit off.

I like to put my grinder in the freezer for a while before grinding meat, same with the mixer bowl and attachments, the friction creates heat pretty quickly and it'll start to render off the fat.

If you have a blowout when stuffing just stop and tie it off....start a new one

If your going to smoke these, let them rest in the fridge to firm back up first, it'll keep em from unwinding on you

I like to make a variety if i'm doin em, so if you add any cheese be sure to use low fat cheese, it doesn't turn to oil and holds texture better in the mix.

That's all I can think of, the recipe looks good, have seen a few with milk in them, but I haven't tried one yet. Can't wait to see how these turn out, may have to try that recipe myself. 

Rick


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

forgot one thing, i'd just run that onion right through the fine plate of the grinder a wedge at a time while doin the meat............no point in dirtying up a knife for it.........Cleaning up after making sausage is a big enough job anyway.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Some recipes say use powdered milk instead. Think I'll go with beer, since I always got it in hand.


----------

